# cleaning metal on reels



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have some older Penn senators what is the best way to clean the oxidation and corrosion on the metal parts of them without taking them apart? Suggestions for the best cleaning agents to use? Thanks guys


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Personally, I would take them apart. There will be corrosion on the backside too. Easiest way to clean them are the ultrasonic cleaners. Make stainless shine again.

You can use some white vinegar, but be careful.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I would take them to Oceanmaster. You'll be glad you did:thumbsup:


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

TeaSea said:


> I would take them to Oceanmaster. You'll be glad you did:thumbsup:



This is by far the easiest and most thorough way to clean a reel! Awesome guy too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

TeaSea said:


> I would take them to Oceanmaster. You'll be glad you did:thumbsup:


+1 on the Oceanmaster cleaning method


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I usually do take all my reels to Mr keith ( ocean master) was just wanting to try and save a little money funds are a little tight may try to sell a few as is and then take some to him. Was just wondering if there were some tips for me doing it myself would prefer not to take them apart. I may not get them back together or have extra parts haha


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use 2 Ultrasonic cleaners. One with Simple Green and one with Purple Power. The Simple Green is great for the chromed brass and SS parts. It does most of the work for you. Just bring the parts over when you have time. Or drop them off and I'll do it. No charge...


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

May just have to take you up on that Mr keith will be out of town for a few more weeks but will swing by when I get a chance thanks alot


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Personally, I would take them apart. There will be corrosion on the backside too. Easiest way to clean them are the ultrasonic cleaners. Make stainless shine again.
> 
> You can use some white vinegar, but be careful.


I agree Mr. Fish...I've had great success using vinegar to loosen up corrosion. Breaks it down quickly and makes it super easy to remove. Use a heavy oil and 0000 steel wool to knock corrosion off chrome after soaking. If the chrome is pitted, brassing will result. Also cleans and take the surface layer of oxidation off of brass and bronze after degreasing. Amazing what you can accomplish using this simple method.

Warning! Vinegar will eat cheap pot-metal gears and parts.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Warning! Vinegar will eat cheap pot-metal gears and parts. 

_It sure will..!! A person brought in a handful of parts he left in Vinegar overnight and I couldn't recognize them._


----------

